# Haunted Mansion Portrait



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished this painting for a friend. I have always wanted to paint this one, I am glad I got to do it finally. Haunted Mansion is a great theme any Halloween!








Acrylic on fabric banner


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, Scourge! Geez, is there anything you can't do?:jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

so cool to see it all done! looks great!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Well Done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, so you can do more than skull sculpts.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will be sad to see it go


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I've totally enjoyed watching this one come along, and wow - I adore the finished piece. You amaze me! You really need to give the friend a copy of the pic you have above - something really special about having the artist in the same frame with it, on the board with the test sketches, overspray, etc. Gives an amazing history to a brand new piece!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks wonderful!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome painting. You did a very nice job.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

The new owner put this on Facebook & she's done nothing but talk about how thrilled she was that it was being made & when it was done she was so excited! 

I think she really likes it. :googly: Can't blame her!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

THIS IS SO AWESOME!!! I remember seeing this picture in the Disney haunted house. It FREAKED me out as a kid!


----------

